# Lyft streak bonuses not working



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Twice today I started and finished rides well within the time window and was not credited as a ride toward my streak bonus.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I am in the PHX market. I completed 4 or 5 streaks. Each worth either 12 or 15. None of them computed an materialized in my ride log. I tried too communicate via app text with driver support. No answer. I stopped by the Gryft HUB on University. After talking too a young lady who worked there. She said it was a 🐛 and I was the 10th person too stop by asking for help. All she could do was put a virtual ticket into the system for me an they would get back with me in 48 hours or so. Im pretty discouraged as it amounts too 75 to 90 dollars. She said it was a system problem an too give them TIME.

I cannot stand how this company runs its operation.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Over the 3 years I've driven for LYFT, I've been 'cheated' out of at least a dozen STREAKS due to ride glitches, no-show pax, re-assigned rides, etc.
It's annoying and for well under half of them, Customer Support was of no help in getting a resolution.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Same here in Baltimore. Did two 3-ride streaks this morning and they did not pay out. My screen kept saying that I completed 2 of 3 rides. Contacted support and they said they “escalated” the issue and I should expect an email within 24 hours. Last night I completed three 3-ride streaks without a problem.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Twice today I started and finished rides well within the time window and was not credited as a ride toward my streak bonus.


Knock me over with a feather.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is no "glitch" or "temporary malfunction". Lyft is aware of it because it is deliberate. The complaints on these Boards about Lyft's depriving drivers of this or that promised bonus are legion.

There is a reason that they call it "Gr*yft*".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There are SO many drivers here right now complaining of this. These are actual streaks that were completed, not complaints they didn't get a third ride or they had a mysterious no-show. They actually 100% completed the streaks and none of them paid out.

Also when they contact support, support just keeps closing out the message!


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Weird, cas during the first wave of pandemic, when I had streaks ( now I have nothing, not even PPZs more than $2), I’d often get streak bonuses without completing them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Weird, cas during the first wave of pandemic, when I had streaks ( now I have nothing, not even PPZs more than $2), I'd often get streak bonuses without completing them.


That's because they weren't costing them a lot of money. You were probably the only one driving for Lyft at that time&#128517;


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> That's because they weren't costing them a lot of money. You were probably the only one driving for Lyft at that time&#128517;


I was the only one on the road actually. In my market Uber is dead, at least it was completely dead in the first months of the pandemic.
They were throwing money at me to keep me driving, adding random ride bonuses upwards of 20-40 a ride, paying for streaks I know I didn't complete.. 
Roads were empty, demand higher than ever, gas dirt cheap.
Miss those days of true freedom.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There are SO many drivers here right now complaining of this. These are actual streaks that were completed, not complaints they didn't get a third ride or they had a mysterious no-show. They actually 100% completed the streaks and none of them paid out.
> 
> Also when they contact support, support just keeps closing out the message!


Correct. It seems like it happened to most people on Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving. Someone obviously went home early and turned off the Streak bonus switch. I, contacted Lyft and support closed out my message too.
Today, I texted them again and they said they're still working on it. They must know something happened.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Correct. It seems like it happened to most people on Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving. Someone obviously went home early and turned off the Streak bonus switch. I, contacted Lyft and support closed out my message too.
> Today, I texted them again and they said they're still working on it. They must know something happened.


Thanks for the info. Yes your right, it seems isolated to Wednesday
I had a couple osfsteaks on Thursday an friday, went without a glitch. Im annoyed because Im owed 5or 6 which amounts too 75 plus dollars. I may message thru the app but am afraid Ill be wasting my time. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Go to the hub. That's all you can do. Closing out the ticket is a chickenshit way to operate but unfortunately that's how they operate. They don't even keep your messages in a folder somewhere for you to access. At least uber does that


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Go to the hub. That's all you can do. Closing out the ticket is a chickenshit way to operate but unfortunately that's how they operate. They don't even keep your messages in a folder somewhere for you to access. At least uber does that


My state is closed down for 2 weeks. So the hubs are closed.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> My state is closed down for 2 weeks. So the hubs are closed.


Well in your case and document everything and go in when they open. I was replying to everyone in general not you specifically but in your case you'll have to wait till they open


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I had a streak bonus work this morning. Maybe it is fixed?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I had a streak bonus work this morning. Maybe it is fixed?


Well sure they couldn't carry that on forever but they knew they could get away with it for real brief period. However that brief period probably raked in lots of money for them


----------



## Maxout (Nov 25, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Twice today I started and finished rides well within the time window and was not credited as a ride toward my streak bonus.


Hey, happened to me? Please share email address so we can correspond...



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Over the 3 years I've driven for LYFT, I've been 'cheated' out of at least a dozen STREAKS due to ride glitches, no-show pax, re-assigned rides, etc.
> It's annoying and for well under half of them, Customer Support was of no help in getting a resolution.


Can we all correspond?

Hi, please everyone send me their email addresses; sure someone would like to take a class action...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Maxout said:


> Hey, happened to me? Please share email address so we can correspond...
> 
> 
> Can we all correspond?
> ...


I'm disinclined to take legal action over a matter of $50-$100, particularly, since I'm not an American Citizen.


----------



## Maxout (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey, sane thing happened to me! We gotta join forces


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Weird, cas during the first wave of pandemic, when I had streaks ( now I have nothing, not even PPZs more than $2), I'd often get streak bonuses without completing them.


Airport - Early April, total number of drivers in the queue = 2 or 3
Monday night at 9.15 pm = 62&#129394;


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber and llyft do this all the time, let's say you have a 100 drivers and 50 of them don't report it that's a lot of extra money in U/L pocket, when they try and get away with their scams.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Just received payment for my missed streak bonuses from the glitch on11/25.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

justaGoober said:


> Just received payment for my missed streak bonuses from the glitch on11/25.


Me too... Got mine also.


----------

